# Pea-sized frog discovered in Borneo!



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Pea-sized frog discovered in Borneo - CSMonitor.com


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Interesting post, thks


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Imagine trying to feed its froglets! But the idea of frogs living in pitcher plants is kinda cool.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/57325-iiiiiiiiiitttty-bitty-frogs-found.html


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Very cool, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool, spring tails might be too big for them, so what to feed woudl be interesting?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

mites or tiiiiiny midges


----------

